# TX Boys-Upcoming Raffle: 23' Haynie Bigfoot 150 PROXS OPTIMAX



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Only a few more weeks before our event. Make sure you buy your tickets now!


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Are they selling a certain amount of tickets?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Cabela said:


> Are they selling a certain amount of tickets?


Yes, we are only selling a certain amount of tix. I forget what the number is but I have a meeting tonight and I will find out for you.


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Yes, we are only selling a certain amount of tix. I forget what the number is but I have a meeting tonight and I will find out for you.


Sounds good man thanks


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Cabela said:


> Sounds good man thanks


Sorry for the late reply. We are only selling 2000 tickets!


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Pm sent


----------

